# "But can't you take five people?!"



## tylerjmccall (Oct 27, 2014)

How do you handle a pax who wants you to take 5 people on UberX? Had a hateful, hateful girl last night who was arguing that I had to take them. I told her no. She argued. I started the fare. Their fifth friend stayed behind and we went the long way to their final destination. I said it would violate my insurance with Uber. Is that legit?
Oh...and she got 1-star. And it was surge.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Absolutely you were right.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If you havent already, I would definately email uber on this one, she may complain


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

You did the right thing except for possibly taking the long way back. Neve take more people than you have seatbelts for. And she probably gave you a 1 star rating. Maybe nevt time consider canceling and drive off


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

tylerjmccall said:


> How do you handle a pax who wants you to take 5 people on UberX? Had a hateful, hateful girl last night who was arguing that I had to take them. I told her no. She argued. I started the fare. Their fifth friend stayed behind and we went the long way to their final destination. I said it would violate my insurance with Uber. Is that legit?
> Oh...and she got 1-star. And it was surge.


It's one passenger per seat belt period. If she continued to argue you should just politely tell them all to exit and end the ride...low emotions coupled with the facts.


----------



## tylerjmccall (Oct 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> You did the right thing except for possibly taking the long way back. Neve take more people than you have seatbelts for. And she probably gave you a 1 star rating. Maybe nevt time consider canceling and drive off


The thing is, I tried to cancel and kick them out, but they wouldn't get out of the car. I offered to cancel with no charge like five times, but they wouldn't budge. I'll email support to give them a head's up.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

tylerjmccall said:


> The thing is, I tried to cancel and kick them out, but they wouldn't get out of the car. I offered to cancel with no charge like five times, but they wouldn't budge. I'll email support to give them a head's up.
> 
> Thanks y'all!


Next time this happens, simply say "I'll be happy to call the police if you won't exit my car but I've decided to not fulfill this fare and my decision isn't going to change."


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Next time this happens, simply say "I'll be happy to call the police if you won't exit my car but I've decided to not fulfill this fare and my decision isn't going to change."


You might also mention how pissed off the cops will be if they have to respond to stupid shit like this.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You might also mention how pissed off the cops will be if they have to respond to stupid shit like this.


Just don't start the meter until you know who is riding and who is not. If you are an UberX driver and you pull up on more than 4 people...you should lock the doors and confirm whether you have the correct fare and how many are riding. Anymore than 4....just tell them to call a UberXL.....it's not worth arguing and listening to the *****ing during the trip just to get a one star at the end. Life is too short.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Just don't start the meter until you know who is riding and who is not. If you are an UberX driver and you pull up on more than 4 people...you should lock the doors and confirm whether you have the correct fare and how many are riding. Anymore than 4....just tell them to call a UberXL.....it's not worth arguing and listening to the *****ing during the trip just to get a one star at the end. Life is too short.


Correctamundo.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I drive both x and XL. Pax sometimes request X and try to fit 5. I just tell them to re-request XL or I can't take more than 4. I've never had issues.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I just wished this happened to me(refusing to leave my property), would be fun to drive their asses to 7th and Bryant.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

Did the right thing. I had 5 black guys trying to get in my car, after I told them no, and one of them was like, it's only down the road! I told them I don't have time for this, and I have to work. They tried getting in, even after I said no, but I had my doors locked. I'm not stupid. Just be firm. that's the beginning, middle, and end.


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no five black guys 

As opposed to five guys


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

tylerjmccall said:


> How do you handle a pax who wants you to take 5 people on UberX? Had a hateful, hateful girl last night who was arguing that I had to take them. I told her no. She argued. I started the fare. Their fifth friend stayed behind and we went the long way to their final destination. I said it would violate my insurance with Uber. Is that legit?
> Oh...and she got 1-star. And it was surge.


Forget Uber policies: you tell her it violates the law. You can only haul passengers if you have a seat belt for them.

This is another reason I have such disdain for this company. A pax who demands something against a law, or a policy to which they agreed should not even have a rating option. The driver should be able to formally red flag IMMEDIATELY, and this pax should be blocked from having any impact on a driver. Our drivers are given similar power, we always have their backs, as it should be


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ajay said:


> Oh no five black guys
> 
> As opposed to five guys


Oh come on, I doubt there was any hidden meaning there. It's not that unusual for people to include the race/gender of the people they are discussing. Technically he could have just said "5 people", but he was describing his event. No harm, no foul, peace, love and unicorns, y'all !!!


----------



## CrematedByMistake (Sep 4, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh come on, I doubt there was any hidden meaning there. It's not that unusual for people to include the race/gender of the people they are discussing. Technically he could have just said "5 people", but he was describing his event. No harm, no foul, peace, love and unicorns, y'all !!!


Yeah but in a discussion about picking up a number of riders why did he have to point out the race when it doesn't matter in this discussion...
I've had five passengers try to get in and didn't care what race they were its wasn't happening


----------



## Thatloudguy (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like you did the right thing to me....


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

drunk, steroid laden, sexually confused frat brothers are just as dangerous


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Try to be as professionals as possible. Sympathize with the riders and tell them your sorry you can't take all of them and explain why the insurance voids and its against uber policy and how its against the law and could cause you to be ticketed and terminated from uber. Also state that you don't wanna give them a low rating, but you might be forced too for arguing over trying to take five people. This one always works the best.
> 
> Try not to argue as this just pisses everyone off. Remember you can rate them after so let them whine until they give up. Some people are jerks and throw such a fit..these people bring down the quality of the service for everyone and rate them low and move on


And in the back of you mind, you know that there is a good chance they know the rules and are just cheap bastards!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh come on, I doubt there was any hidden meaning there. It's not that unusual for people to include the race/gender of the people they are discussing. Technically he could have just said "5 people", but he was describing his event. No harm, no foul, peace, love and unicorns, y'all !!!


I've never heard anyone say 5 white guys.
Just saying.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> I just wished this happened to me(refusing to leave my property), would be fun to drive their asses to 7th and Bryant.


I wonder what Karl Childers would've done?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> I've never heard anyone say 5 white guys.
> Just saying.


Then maybe you have never been in a room with a non-white describing a random event. Do you ever say " 5 women"? "5 old men" , etc? People tend to give visuals. I may say " so I was at lunch with all my Indian coworkers...." if I'm describing an event to an all white American family, just to paint the visual. I probably would not say the same to my Indian friends, since (valid assumption or not) I may assume their first visual is a group of Indians. God, why does everything have to be sinister ?


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

There was no meaning there. Even if it were 5 white guys, wouldn't have mattered. It violates insurance, and the law. that's it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pointless argument detector is pinging


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Pointless argument detector is pinging


HEY - what do you mean by that? Are you being Sexist? Racist? Xenophobic? Anachrophobic? Claustrophobic? I'm sure you are being something....so stop it.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

This whole issue of 5 people trying to get into my car has been happening a lot lately, and every single party has insisted that it's okay and is mesmerized when I refuse. The kicker is that they also insist other Uber drivers do it, which doesn't make it right.. and shame on other desperate Uber drivers, who may or may not know any better, for perpetuating this habit. It's so frustrating to arrive at a pick up site only to see people scrambling in as if I won't notice!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> HEY - what do you mean by that? Are you being Sexist? Racist? Xenophobic? Anachrophobic? Claustrophobic? I'm sure you are being something....so stop it.


Betcha won't fight


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberOne said:


> This whole issue of 5 people trying to get into my car has been happening a lot lately, and every single party has insisted that it's okay and is mesmerized when I refuse. The kicker is that they also insist other Uber drivers do it, which doesn't make it right.. and shame on other desperate Uber drivers, who may or may not know any better, for perpetuating this habit. It's so frustrating to arrive at a pick up site only to see people scrambling in as if I won't notice!


Drive up with doors locked, ask how many, answers of more than 4 = instant drive off and cancel. No argument. The same goes if I see any pax headed to the car with any kind of beverage. Cancel and drive off, no argument or discussion of any kind with any of them. Same goes if I hear any wooping, hollering or any other drunken ******baggery when they approach the car. Drive off, cancel.

If they say 4 and then try to squeeze an extra one in on you, everybody out, cancel.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tip!

Last night a group of 5 young immature college type kids got into my car, after which I told them it was max 4, and then saying it's illegal after their initial 'shock' and exasperation. They got our, and slammed all my doors on the way out, but then they finally decided to do two uberx's, and three of them came back in - yes, I was being nice enough to let them ride still. But next time I'm going to be more firm in kicking people out and locking my doors beforehand.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Drive up with doors locked, ask how many, answers of more than 4 = instant drive off and cancel. No argument. The same goes if I see any pax headed to the car with any kind of beverage. Cancel and drive off, no argument or discussion of any kind with any of them. Same goes if I hear any wooping, hollering or any other drunken ******baggery when they approach the car. Drive off, cancel.
> 
> If they say 4 and then try to squeeze an extra one in on you, everybody out, cancel.


It seems the more politicians wring their hands about how to get drunks off the street (enter more cabs, TNCs, etc) the the more obnoxious drunks have become. It is like they know there is a giant net to catch them from 12 am on.... SO glad I'm not in the bar business anymore


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOne said:


> This whole issue of 5 people trying to get into my car has been happening a lot lately, and every single party has insisted that it's okay and is mesmerized when I refuse. The kicker is that they also insist other Uber drivers do it, which doesn't make it right.. and shame on other desperate Uber drivers, who may or may not know any better, for perpetuating this habit. It's so frustrating to arrive at a pick up site only to see people scrambling in as if I won't notice!


Taxi drivers have been putting up with type of crap for years. As uber are taking the taxi work these issues are to be expected. Unfortunately uber users in some cases feel they can do what they want because they can give you a bad rating if you dont do as they wish. Its not worth braking the law for especially if something goes wrong.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Very true.. an accident in which a 5th passenger gets injured due to lack of a seatbelt would have repercussions on so many levels..


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOne said:


> Very true.. an accident in which a 5th passenger gets injured due to lack of a seatbelt would have repercussions on so many levels..


Basically you could be [email protected]$ked


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

There are several locations I routine do pickups from where I text, "Your Uber has arrived. No more than four passengers and no open alcohol please." as soon as I arrive. Taking more than four passengers with UberX will cause you a ton of grief if you ever got in an accident. If someone refused to get out of my car, I'd call 911 immediately. One more reason to have an internal dash cam.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Betcha won't fight


Oh I see - you are a Bully. or....a Terrorist! I knew I was leaving something off the list!!! 
LMAO!!


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Usually when this happens it's like 13 people in the navigator and at least 3 of them are hot Russians girls looking for a visa, so I say OK.


----------



## tylerjmccall (Oct 27, 2014)

I should have cancelled when she called me like two minutes after I accepted her request saying, "Where are you?!?!"


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

When you guys cancel... what option/reason do you give?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Cancel - Don't charge customer.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

cheerose said:


> When you guys cancel... what option/reason do you give?


In the instance of more the 4 people, I pick "Rider requested cancel". AKA, rider refused to follow UberX's policies.

Most of the time I cancel, it's for "No Show" after waiting six minutes after arrival. You only need to wait 5 but I give it an extra minute to be on the safe side. My market is new so I'm not compensated for most no show cancels because it's the rider's first. But increasingly, those riders will begin to pay for not showing up on time or will simply quit using Uber. Either way, future drivers benefit.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh come on, I doubt there was any hidden meaning there. It's not that unusual for people to include the race/gender of the people they are discussing. Technically he could have just said "5 people", but he was describing his event. No harm, no foul, peace, love and unicorns, y'all !!!


Oh yeah, YOU try telling 5 unicorns they can't get in!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

You can also cancel with an 'other reason' option now. You get an email to which you can respond for driver feedback, which I did and simply stated that I had to cancel due to the 4 pax max policy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberOne said:


> You can also cancel with an 'other reason' option now. You get an email to which you can respond for driver feedback, which I did and simply stated that I had to cancel due to the 4 pax max policy.


If I was a driver, I would want an option which was a "non negotiable" rejection. This would cover issues such as illegal requests, or any other actions which are against policy. It seems this company gives passengers entirely too much power to change prices and drive and pay after the trip.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Oh yeah, YOU try telling 5 unicorns they can't get in!


Those unicorns are the rainbows' preferred mode of transportation


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

On halloween I had a girl text and ask if I could take seven people. SEVEN! I told her no(rules/laws) and and if needed she should cancel and get an uberxl. She still wanted the ride and I knew she was just going to pester me at pick up. Sure enough at pick up her and her girlfriends were whining and what not. They split the group 4-3 and I took them to their spot. I probably should of cancelled the ride as my rating has been taking a beating the last few weeks.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Ajay said:


> I've had five passengers try to get in and didn't care what race they were its wasn't happening


I had 5 midget clowns try to get in once. I told them "what do you think this is a clown car?" (Ooops I mean dwarfs... or is it small people?)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Again, someone who should not be a Taxi driver.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll never get in trouble for turning them down if there are more passengers than seat belts in your car (or if they want you to do anything else illegal). Support will be on your side every time.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

UberOne said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Last night a group of 5 young immature college type kids got into my car, after which I told them it was max 4, and then saying it's illegal after their initial 'shock' and exasperation. They got our, and slammed all my doors on the way out, but then they finally decided to do two uberx's, and three of them came back in - yes, I was being nice enough to let them ride still. But next time I'm going to be more firm in kicking people out and locking my doors beforehand.


Id go back to my trunk after they slammed my door and grab that ****ing hammer and say yall just slammed my doors!?


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Id go back to my trunk after they slammed my door and grab that ****ing hammer and say yall just slammed my doors!?


And we'll be reading about you in the papers the next day.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Sly said:


> And we'll be reading about you in the papers the next day.


Yes you would!  Itd say the Uber Driver wearing a King Crown beat his passengers with a hammer! xD


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

I almost exclusively give 5stars to my riders but trying to bring 5people in the car is an automatic 3 if someone try's or does bring booze in my car without me knowing 2stars if someone does something really bad 1star. Iv only given out one 1star rating since Iv been on the system. Had a lady beating up her rich lover in the back of my Uber:O


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> I almost exclusively give 5stars to my riders but trying to bring 5people in the car is an automatic 3 if someone try's or does bring booze in my car without me knowing 2stars if someone does something really bad 1star. Iv only given out one 1star rating since Iv been on the system. Had a lady beating up her rich lover in the back of my Uber:O


Ive only given two 1 rating, and few 2 rating. Last weekend I had 6 ppl in my car (Charleston only has UberX although my jeep can carry 7 ppl) and later when i was finished with my shift and went to gas station and checked the back seat. There was two drink in the cup holder and it was half filled. I was PISSED. I emailed uber and asked them to adjust the rating and they did.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

if you tap build number 8 times in settings it enables the developer options where you can write your own prescription - my default reads "because I ****ing want to" and it charges them 43.00 and uploads kitten pornography on there smart phone as a warning.


----------



## Michael Hammer (Nov 4, 2014)

Seems like a lot of people in Asheville expect you to pick up 5 people


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I drive both x and XL. Pax sometimes request X and try to fit 5. I just tell them to re-request XL or I can't take more than 4. I've never had issues.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> When I signed up for UberXL I received a FAQ. One of the questions was the following:
> *What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*
> 
> As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate.
> ...


----------



## tylerjmccall (Oct 27, 2014)

Michael Hammer said:


> Seems like a lot of people in Asheville expect you to pick up 5 people


I've had it several times. And, since we don't have UberXL, they're kinda stuck. I just tell them to request an extra Uber.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I might have the record with this: I once had 7 college coeds try to get in my car. That would be 3 extra people.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

Sly said:


> I've never heard anyone say 5 white guys.
> Just saying.


He most likely said 5 black guys because they make up about 15% of our population and about 90% of our crime.


----------



## johnny danger (Nov 4, 2014)

*2008 (Jan-June) New York City Crime Statistics by Race* (from Yahoo News)

-83% of all gun assailants were black, while making up 24% of the population

-Blacks and Hispanics together accounted for 98% of all gun assailants

-49 of every 50 muggings and murders were carried out by blacks or Hispanics

-Blacks and Hispanics commit 96% of the crimes in New York, but include only 85% of those stopped during 'stop and frisk' incidents.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I always tell them, "you look like very nice people, but I just don't feel like giving you my house if there's an accident."


----------

